# Good Display Options For A Mac Pro 2013 Trashcan?



## paulmatthew (Apr 5, 2019)

I've just purchased a used 2013 Mac Pro and I am trying to figure out what would be the best option to go with . A HD LED TV or 4K TV , a Thunderbolt display or an actual monitor? I'm thinking 33" or under for screen size .

There's a lot of choices and this will be used strictly for music and maybe some video editing but no graphic design.I'm not looking to break the bank for the most high end display because I'd rather get a quality soundcard for the machine. I'm more interested in what actual Mac Pro users find work best to fit their needs. Thank you in advance.


----------



## danbo (Apr 6, 2019)

You care about size & aspect ratio and pixel pitch or density. A TV has low density - the pixels are spread out, giving you a bigger picture but no better resolution. The density of pixels matters relative to how far the screen is (TV's are viewed far away, hence the low density).

My favorite for this work is an Eizo EV2730Q truly square monitor. If you use logic with the piano roll/score bottom and side event/marker then it's a treat.


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 6, 2019)

danbo said:


> You care about size & aspect ratio and pixel pitch or density. A TV has low density - the pixels are spread out, giving you a bigger picture but no better resolution. The density of pixels matters relative to how far the screen is (TV's are viewed far away, hence the low density).
> 
> My favorite for this work is an Eizo EV2730Q truly square monitor. If you use logic with the piano roll/score bottom and side event/marker then it's a treat.


I just want a sharp looking screen but nothing fancy . I'm assuming hdmi out to some kind of monitor. I don't think I'll be going to a 2 screen solution anytime. I also currently have a 2010 Imac 27" and apparently that can be used as a monitor with the mac pro so I might do that.


----------



## samphony (Apr 7, 2019)

Get a 4k 32" or 34" Display but set it's resolution to 2560x1440 that way you have a crisp view and nothing is too small. 

Maybe an LG or Dell will fit the bill?


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 8, 2019)

I just connected up the Mac Pro to an old 24" hp monitor I had and the resolution isn't that high but looks good to me . Clearly I'm not that picky if this is acceptable. I will surely get a new one in the near future, most likely a 4k monitor. Thanks for the suggestions. Right now I'm completely blown away by the speed of this machine! 11 seconds to get to the login screen from power on. Everything is installing so fast I can't believe it. I really should have gotten the mac pro years ago.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 9, 2019)

In my experience bigger is better. I have 2 43" 4K screens and I would never want to go smaller ever again. It is just way more productive when you can see as many tracks, windows etc. as possible at once.


----------

